

Google Search date parsing bug? (+Search injection vulnerability?) - alanh
https://twitter.com/#!/AlanHogan/status/694554034438145

======
alanh
It doesn’t seem right that pages created today can show up on Google as if
they were created in June, 5 months ago. That’s why I used the phrase “Search
injection vulnerability.” The odd thing is that the page announces it was
created today, hence what I assume to be an error in data parsing. I could be
quite wrong about that, if there is an incorrectly formatted date somewhere
else in the HTML.

